

Apple Ping: A Music Social Network, Like "Twitter And Facebook Meets iTunes" - bjonathan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/01/itunes-ping/

======
spcmnspff
I really wish Apple would split iTunes into various programs rather than the
do-all music player/store/iDevice manager/an excuse to bundle a bunch of other
Apple software and now it also provides a social network too. Or at least into
modules that can be added to the vanilla player.

There's a problem when it runs worse than playing 720p video, Microsoft
Office, or Firefox with quite a few tabs on an N450 netbook.

